

New Pandora - yuxt
http://blog.pandora.com/pandora/archives/2011/09/new-pandora-for.html

======
charliepark
Is this why the stock price dropped 6% just now? Why would a site redesign
have that kind of effect?

------
cpfohl
I love it. I hated getting pop-ups for simple track info, lyrics, etc.

